# Help



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Unfortunately my website was lost yesterday (www.gpodio.com), my backups are way outdated and don't contain anything I can use to restore the site. Looks like a re-build is my only solution. If by any chance anyone had saved any of the pages/articles/photos locally I'd love to get anything I can. If you have anything at all please send it to [email protected]

Thank you
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

My condolences on your loss. Google often caches webpages so some of your images and articles may still be recoverable.

...and then there's www.archive.org :wink:


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Damm that's useful!! Thank you my friend, you just saved me a bunch of time! It's a shame none of the images got cached, but I have the originals and negatives.... guess I have a lot of scanning to do next  

Thanks again
Giancarlo


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It's rather astonishing. Once the moving finger has writ... there is no going back (even on the Internet).


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Giancarlo,

Your host typically backsup. They don't have a more recent version?


----------

